# CamRanger has a new iOS update



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 19, 2013)

I recently bought the CamRanger and just did a photo shoot of our company's Rig Model. This thing is really awesome, Cannot believe Canon or Nikon did not think of this idea first.
Anyway, CamRanger just released an update (1.6.2) to their iOS app.

As posted at http://www.camranger.com/blog/
1.6, 1.6.1 & 1.6.2 Update
By admin On March 19, 2013 · Add Comment

We have been very busy with some new updates to the iOS app. Version 1.6.1 and 1.6.2 were both minor fixes to the much larger update of 1.6. Most of these changes were the direct result of customer feedback. Some of the larger changes are detailed below:
HDR

HDR control has been tweaked slightly. Steps are now listed in actual stop values. The functionality of how the bracketing steps through the values for the selected property (shutter speed, aperture, or ISO) remains the same, it just makes it easier for the user to set up the bracket. Additionally, we added a new HDR setting. The user can select if the list HDR value represent the Highlight (most exposed value), Shadow (least exposed value), or Mid-Point (the middle exposure in the sequence). This setting is located under Settings->Controls.
Compare Images

Between two and four images can now be compared at the same time. This can be done through the card contents view. When two, three, or four thumbnails are selected, the “Compare” button on the bottom bar will become enabled. Tapping it will show you the selected images at the same time. It will not show full resolution images, but you can independently zoom (including pinch zoom) and pan on each image.
Ratings

A ratings system has been implemented. Now whenever an image is presented a small rating button with three stars will be present underneath. The button itself will actually show the rating, and if selected a little dialog will popup allowing a three star rating to be selected as well as a text comment to be entered. To view all the images on the camera with associated ratings, selected the “Show Ratings List” button within Settings->Ratings. This will show thumbnails, file names, the three star rating, and the comment for each rated image. From here the rating can be double tapped to view the image, the rating can be edited or deleted, or the entire list deleted. To use the ratings list, select the “Email List” button which will provide a way to email the ratings list to yourself, or whomever you choose. Note that while you are connected to the CamRanger network, the email will not actually be sent.
Watermarks

Text watermarks can now be overlaid on top of the images. The watermark settings can be accessed in the Settings->Watermark area. From here the user can enter a word or phrase to use for the watermark, the watermark location (center, bottom right, or bottom left) and the watermark size (small, medium, or large). Lastly the user can select whether or not the watermark should be embedded in images saved to the photo library.
Settings

The settings screen has been reorganized to hopefully make it clearer. The settings are now divided into different categories that can be tapped to expand or collapse that category. A settings lock was also added that can be turned on under the Controls section. When on, the settings lock requires the user to enter a password before being able to access the settings. This is intended to prevent clients or other third parties from changing the settings. The code to unlock the settings is always the first 4 character’s of the CamRanger’s serial code.
Auto-Thumbnails

An “Auto-Thumbnails” setting has been added that allows the user to turn off automatic downloading of thumbnails. This can be useful in situations where for example the photographer is in continuous mode and having dozens of thumbnails being downloaded can slow things down. When thumbnail downloading is turned off, a white button will appear with the number of pending thumbnails to be shown. Pressing the button will download any pending thumbnails.

So as you can see, this was a pretty major update that added a lot of new functionality. There were also a number of smaller improvements and fixes made as well. So thanks to everyone who provided valuable feedback.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 19, 2013)

Interesting looking little product.
Can you elaborate on how you're using it..what features are working out the best for you and are most used? Least used?

Thanx,

cayenne


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Interesting looking little product.
> Can you elaborate on how you're using it..what features are working out the best for you and are most used? Least used?
> 
> Thanx,
> ...


I received the CamRanger only this last Saturday and my first "real" photo shoot with CamRanger was yesterday morning at my office (I'm trying to make a Jack-up Rig model look like a real rig in the sea for a sample representation in our company brochure). While I am no expert at using all the features in CamRanger I did observe the following in my first serious shoot with this device.

*"What feature are working out the best":*
1. It does pretty much everything the in camera live view does.
2. With this I did not require an assistant to help me move the angles of the subject ... i.e. I set up my 5D MK III + 16-35mm L II on a tripod zoomed in at 35mm and the rest was all done with the CamRanger (changing AF location, ISO, F-stop, WB etc)
3. On my iPad Mini I could see all the thumbnails of all the images made with this set up and was able download the photos I wanted right into my iPad Mini (I also checked it out with the iPad 3 & iPhone 4S and it works ... although I did not check, it apparently works on iPod as well).
4. CamRanger clearly displayed which camera, lens and focal length I was using
5. After 4 hours of continuous use the battery is still going strong. 
6. Also works with my Nikon D7000
7. It takes only 2 seconds to download the image to the iPad 
8. The lag between the live view on the camera and my iPad was less than 1 second.

I wish I could have done a video review while I was shooting yesterday, unfortunately it was in my office and I couldn't do it that.

*What did not work:*
1. I could not access in-camera HDR function without having to turn on the live view on the back of my camera (all the other features that I used could be accessed without having to turn on the camera live view)
2. The CF card on my 5D MK III is setup to record RAW files and the SDHC card to record JPEG files ... but when I used CamRanger to capture images, the JEPGs did not get recorded to my SDHC card, instead they were being recorded in the CF card ... so I removed the CF card and shot only with the SHDC card and everything worked out fine (I will have to investigate this further to see if it was my fault). 

Well, that's pretty much what I've got for now ... if I have anything more at a later date, I'll post it.


----------



## emag (Mar 21, 2013)

Wireless is a big plus in my book. If CamRanger can get this working on Android I'd be a happy camper, and looking at a 5D3 vice 6D.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2013)

emag said:


> Wireless is a big plus in my book. If CamRanger can get this working on Android I'd be a happy camper, and looking at a 5D3 vice 6D.


Below is what's mentioned in CamRanger Help/FAQ page:
Q. Is there a version for my computer or Android device?
A. Currently CamRanger is iOS only. We have big expansion plans but no timeline currently planned. Feel free to let us know your interest in a particular platform.

I think the biggest challenge for making it work for Android devices is the number of different screen sizes, models, varying operating systems and manufacturers.


----------

